# Model Trains For Beginners?



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Has ayone ever ordered this online mag. Was it informative and helpfull?


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, and Yes.
And they e-mail links to members layouts. LOTS of great pictures & commentary to juice your imagination. And a forum too.

A better question would be is it a good value for your money ( Yes, it's a subscription svc. $27/mo.)? I'd say it's worth a month or two. There is already so much free info on the net,,,,


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW for $27 a month I'll give you a hotline to NIMT and you can call me anytime you need information!
OH wait I already do that for free!:sly:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ehh to me...no not worth it, ill save that $27 for other things like train cars and things I need/want to get for painting things...but thats just me...


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanx for the info. Guess I'll just get the Model Railroader Mag then. NIMT as soon as I start to build, I'll be sre to contact you, Thanx a bunch


----------

